# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fresh pic of 10G after rebuild...



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I recently tore down the 10G and removed a great deal of plants that were severely deformed and stunted because of K+ overdosing. What you see is what I had left, not much, 8 stems of Nesaea, and 3 stems of R. Indica. I had an entire mat of glosso in the front but pulled it and replanted only a few sprouts, it needed it anyway as it had become too thick. 









My LFS really has a weak selection of plants. What they have is in poor condition and overpriced. I obviously need to fill in more so if you are cutting soon and have a suggestion for filler, let me know. I have $10 in my paypal account waiting for you.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde

[This message was edited by Godslayer on Tue November 04 2003 at 12:05 AM.]


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I recently tore down the 10G and removed a great deal of plants that were severely deformed and stunted because of K+ overdosing. What you see is what I had left, not much, 8 stems of Nesaea, and 3 stems of R. Indica. I had an entire mat of glosso in the front but pulled it and replanted only a few sprouts, it needed it anyway as it had become too thick. 









My LFS really has a weak selection of plants. What they have is in poor condition and overpriced. I obviously need to fill in more so if you are cutting soon and have a suggestion for filler, let me know. I have $10 in my paypal account waiting for you.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde

[This message was edited by Godslayer on Tue November 04 2003 at 12:05 AM.]


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

looks amazing. so clear. love the wood.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey thanks for your reply. I want to get a nice juicy red plant for the spot where the R. Indica is right now, just left of center. Move the Rotala to the spot right of where it is now, and of course just generally thicken up the left side. 

I go hunting for wood down near the river and occaisionally find something nice. Last time I went I found this huge peice that was amazing but it was far too big for the 10, though it would have looked great in perhaps a 120.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Shouldn't the nesaea redden up with the right conditions? With a small tank like that you may want to find some red foxtail or something similar as your red plant. Red temple will probably get too big for a 10 gallon. I'm trying to find the right red plant for my 5 1/2 gallon tank.

It does look like a nice little tank though.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

George, the Nesaea refuses to redden up. Either I am doing it wrong with ferts or maybe it's an entirely different species all together. I was thinking probably Rotala Wallichii for the red but I'd have to find some first.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

Bob,

Great tank with a lot of potential.

Your Nesaea looks like _Nesaea pedicellata_ which won't be red.

Look at the below link and notice plant on the left side. This is a picture of Vicki's 30G setup. 
Vicki's Nesaea

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

That looks like what I have for sure. I did get it from the LFS which as I have mentioned is a pretty bad place to buy plants. They seem to value high prices over quality or quantity.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------

